# DIY clone box



## buzzcat (Oct 27, 2007)

i got a design off this site for a rubbermaid 30 quart clone box with 2x24" flo lights on the lid.  
with the lid closed what is the max temp i could run? 
this is on top of my tent in the closet. i sealed the sides so now very little light escapes, maybe the output of a night light. 
will this effect my flowering cycle of my other plants?
 i have heard you need total darkness but when they grow outdoors there is moon light, street lights in some places etc.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 27, 2007)

that little bit of light shouldnt hurt your flowering plants as far as temps go id check it to see how hot it runs while its on ideal is 75-85F from start to finish IMHO


----------

